
Apple Testing ARM Based Mac Prototypes - dmmalam
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/05/25/arm-mac-magic-trackpad
======
davekeck
I'd be surprised if they didn't have prototypes running on ARM processors. I
can already imagine their marketing for a Macbook Air that runs for a week on
a single charge.

Of course such a transition would require developers to re-compile their
software for the new platform, though I imagine Apple would make "Rosetta 2"
to run x86 software of ARM processors.

I wonder how much Apple cares about users not being able to boot Windows. I
suspect not much.

